# 2011 Nissan Rogue Recalled For Power Steering Defect



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

2011 Nissan Rogue models have been issued a recall due to possible incorrectly installed circuit boards within the Rogue's electronic power steering assist control unit.

According to Nissan and the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, this defect could cause additional stress on the solder of the terminal to the circuit board and may lead to the solder cracking or even separating from the circuit board. In the event of circuit board failure, the Rogue's power steering system could fail. The force needed to steer the vehicle will increase and the risk of an accident will increase as well.

Nissan will contact affected Rogue owners and dealers will service and replace the electric power steering (EPS) control unit for free. The safety recall begins December 2011 and owners may contact Nissan at 1 (800) 647-7261 or contact NHTSA at 1 (888) 327-4236 for more information.

More: *2011 Nissan Rogue Recalled For Power Steering Defect* on Autoguide.com


----------

